# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  الحل لمشكلة الكتابة في بريد الياهو

## اريام الدلوعة



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلمووووووووو ريوومة على الحــل
وان شااء الله الكل يستفيد منه ..

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

أميرة بإحساسي
مشكورة اختى  على المرور الجميل 
ويعطيك العافية

----------

